# Working Holiday Visa - advice on finding a basic job



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've recently created a thread regarding ways to find a technical job in Canada relating to the diploma I just gained in electro-technology. But at the moment I just need to land a basic job in Canada and ideally the kind of job they promote at the working holiday agencies here in New Zealand which are usually at the Canadian Ski fields. A job like this would defintely suit me initially since I get to experience the Canadian Rockies (something I really want to do). I intend to extend my working holiday visa status and eventually become a perminant resident and land a more technical job.

I unfortunately missed the job fair program for this year and now I sit here with a 2-year working holiday visa and no job lined up (currently unemployed but have cash from just selling my car). I'd love to work at one of the places they (iep.co.nz) promote ie. Grouse Mountain, Fairmont Chateau Whistler, Panorama Mountain Village, Asessippi Ski Area and get a basic job cleaning, lift operator or whatever. But visiting their respective websites always seems to revert me back to the working holiday agencies of which I already missed the boat for this year. I dont want to wait till the next job fair as I'm in a position to leave right now, all I have to do is book my plane ticket, ill be going by myself.

What options do I have to land a seasonal job at one of these ski field/mountain resort locations? should I just fire off a tonne of emails to them and request an interview since I cant leave almost immideately? Advice/help all appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

timjon1 said:


> I've recently created a thread regarding ways to find a technical job in Canada relating to the diploma I just gained in electro-technology. But at the moment I just need to land a basic job in Canada and ideally the kind of job they promote at the working holiday agencies here in New Zealand which are usually at the Canadian Ski fields. A job like this would defintely suit me initially since I get to experience the Canadian Rockies (something I really want to do). I intend to extend my working holiday visa status and eventually become a perminant resident and land a more technical job.
> 
> I unfortunately missed the job fair program for this year and now I sit here with a 2-year working holiday visa and no job lined up (currently unemployed but have cash from just selling my car). I'd love to work at one of the places they (iep.co.nz) promote ie. Grouse Mountain, Fairmont Chateau Whistler, Panorama Mountain Village, Asessippi Ski Area and get a basic job cleaning, lift operator or whatever. But visiting their respective websites always seems to revert me back to the working holiday agencies of which I already missed the boat for this year. I dont want to wait till the next job fair as I'm in a position to leave right now, all I have to do is book my plane ticket, ill be going by myself.
> What options do I have to land a seasonal job at one of these ski field/mountain resort locations? should I just fire off a tonne of emails to them and request an interview since I cant leave almost immideately? Advice/help all appreciated. Thankyou.


I'm afraid i must tell you that you are not allowed to work in Canada without having a job. You must have pre-arranged employment or an occupation on THE LIST of 38 Canada deems to be of high importance. From what I read you do not qualify on either account.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

so your telling me if I turn up to Canada with a Working Holiday Visa without having pre-arranged a job before I leave then I am not allowed to work?! I have never heard of this, where are you getting your information from?

There is no mention on my letter of introduction that I need a job lined up before I come over.. 

I repeat, this is a "working holiday visa" I suspect your getting your visa terms and conditions mixed up.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm afraid i must tell you that you are not allowed to work in Canada without having a job. You must have pre-arranged employment or an occupation on THE LIST of 38 Canada deems to be of high importance. From what I read you do not qualify on either account.


Wrong.

Australian and New Zealand citizens are granted 100% access to Canada up until the age of 30. Its basically a matter of renewing the WHV for a set fee about $170

Canada are trying to get a slice of the young educated Aussies and Kiwis to choose Canada over England.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Weebie, my heart skipped a beat when I read that.. After all the time and money I've put into this to be denied at this stage would be extremely unfortunate


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You will find problems getting work though in that field. Canadians are going to find the concept of you wanting to move to Canada abit abnormal. If you can prove to an organisation that you are want to stay in the country you will be right. The economy is bad and when things pick up they will probably be happy to get you onboard. Do your ski field work and if you want to stay try to find any position in an engineering firm doing anything and you'll get your foot in the door so to speak.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jakespikey (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm an Australian and I'm going to Canada on Working Holiday Program in August 2010. I'm not sure about New Zealand but in Australia I can apply for a membership to IEP which is a non for profit organisation which will help you get a job in Canada, they run fairs but also provide you with help in Canada itself. I imagine New Zealand would have their own version of IEP which probably uses SWAP (the group IEP has agreements with that will help you once your in Canada, I think BRUNAC which is the English group puts it's members through SWAP as well.

I think you are too late for snow based jobs this year (you never know you might land one) and also accommodation is pretty hard to get a hold of usually but the Olympics are making it almost impossible from what I've heard from my friends already over there.

I find IEP is great and they have helped me with all the questions I've needed to ask.

Hope that helps.
Good luck!


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Jakespikey said:


> Hello, I'm an Australian and I'm going to Canada on Working Holiday Program in August 2010. I'm not sure about New Zealand but in Australia I can apply for a membership to IEP which is a non for profit organisation which will help you get a job in Canada, they run fairs but also provide you with help in Canada itself. I imagine New Zealand would have their own version of IEP which probably uses SWAP (the group IEP has agreements with that will help you once your in Canada, I think BRUNAC which is the English group puts it's members through SWAP as well.
> 
> I find IEP is great and they have helped me with all the questions I've needed to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jakespikey, yes I am aware of IEP and there is one in New Zealand too. I actually have an Australian passport and got the 24 month working holiday visa that Australians get instead of the 12month working holiday visa that New Zealanders get. I missed the job fair that was held in August and contemplated doing the "work Canada" program that they offer since it does use "swap" services to find a job. I looked into it more and found you cant use "swap" without having signed up with one of their partner organizations (IEP-NZ in this case) which I think is BS. 

I probably wont be using IEP since I only really need them for finding a job, the rest like finding a place to stay, insurance, bank account etc I can sort out myself. On a positive note, I may have found myself a job in Whistler and will know in a day or two. Don't get me wrong I think those job fairs are a brilliant idea, but as I've found out there not completely necessary for finding a working holiday job.


----------



## Jakespikey (Apr 18, 2009)

timjon1 said:


> I probably wont be using IEP since I only really need them for finding a job, the rest like finding a place to stay, insurance, bank account etc I can sort out myself. On a positive note, I may have found myself a job in Whistler and will know in a day or two. Don't get me wrong I think those job fairs are a brilliant idea, but as I've found out there not completely necessary for finding a working holiday job.


Yeah the main reason I'm going with IEP is for the job help, I can sort other things out but for the peace of mind I thought it best I go with them. I've had friends go and not use them and land a job as well. Anyway good luck with the Whistler job


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Jakespikey said:


> Yeah the main reason I'm going with IEP is for the job help, I can sort other things out but for the peace of mind I thought it best I go with them. I've had friends go and not use them and land a job as well. Anyway good luck with the Whistler job


Thanks for that, I will start to look harder for accommodation as I foresee some headaches there.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Got myself that job in Whistler, can start in as little as 2 weeks.. Very happy, just need accommodation now.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought I'd announce that I've arrived in Vancouver and will be heading to squamish for my job interview in the next few days. 

I like Canada so far, the weather is nice and cool in Vancouver but I can only imagine it will get colder in Squamish and much more so in Whistler. My hotel is not very accommodating for my needs but I cant wait to get settled into a house and get my feet on the ground. I will soak up as much of Canada as I can whilst I'm over here. The general observation so far is that Canadians are very friendly people, and that will always help me to settle in.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Woooo hoooo! Welcome to BC! 

EDIT TO ADD: Best of luck with your interview... fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Canada are trying to get a slice of the young educated Aussies and Kiwis to choose Canada over England.


That Working Holiday Program is not only for Aussies an Kiwis, but also for people of the Netherlands and Belgium (and I think also for France and a few other European countries).

(and at this moment, my friend has a son who's doing the same, working on a working holiday program... in Australia  )


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump my own thread and share with whoever is interested what eventuated with my working holiday trip to Canada. 

To sum it up, I ended up missing my roots a little too much and have been back in NZ since March 16th. I found that planning is what ultimately led to me changing my mind and wanting to come home. I worked as a cleaner in Squamish BC with intentions of finding a more technical job in my area of expertise (electronics/computer engineering/industrial automation and control etc). 

I found myself looking for technical jobs in a town that didn't have any technical jobs available. I was paying 550CAD a month in a shared residence with 1 other. I enjoyed the living arrangements and got along with my roommate and the landlord who lived downstairs. 

My cleaning job I landed before I left for Canada was very low pay and I was literally cleaning toilets from 8pm till 3 in the morning. I was still grateful to at least have a job so my money didn't disappear too quickly. 

Now the one thing I should have done in the beginning was buy a cheap vehicle. I assumed it wouldn't be too much of an issue since I could probably get away with bussing everywhere and my job picked me up and dropped me off every shift. But unless my destination was on a bus route or if I wanted to go somewhere in a hurry it was a nightmare. I really wanted the freedom to explore and busing around everywhere was not what I had in mind.

I slowly but surely started to run out of cash and although I could resort to a cash injection from my parents I felt very indecisive about the idea of staying in a town that I was not all that happy in. I made the decision to throw in the towel and come back to NZ and I am currently shortlisted for 2 security system installation jobs that look very promising.

I have not however, ruled out the idea of going back to Canada once I have saved up enough money again. But I will be choosing a different location if I do decide to go back. I think better planning on my part and choosing to stay in a place that is more likely to have technical jobs that suit me would inspire me to stay there long term.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

EVHB said:


> That Working Holiday Program is not only for Aussies an Kiwis, but also for people of the Netherlands and Belgium (and I think also for France and a few other European countries).
> 
> (and at this moment, my friend has a son who's doing the same, working on a working holiday program... in Australia  )


Yes but all other working holiday programs are once in a lifetime whilst the one for Australians in Canada is renweable with the Canadian government trying to intice Young skilled Australians to migrate to Canada.


----------



## ange_inthesnow (Mar 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks so much for updating us with your working holiday experience. It is good to learn from the experiences of others!

My husband and daughter and I will be heading over in October on the WHV also. We'll be basing ourselves in Vancouver initially and see how the job situation goes. I'm hoping public transport in Vancouver will be more positive than your experience in Squamish!

Thanks again!


----------



## Kopparberg (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Folks!!!

I am giving serious consideration to visiting Canada in 2013 on a Working Holiday Visa, and I was wondering if anyone can give me some tips and advice! I am 27 and I live in Northern Ireland, and I am employed in a large pharmaceutical company. I currently possess an Irish and British passport. Does anyone know which passport would be better to travel on to boost my chances of being approved, as I will originally be applying for a Working Holiday Visa, with a long term view to potential residency, if I get sponsored. With the Working Holiday Visa, do I have to have a job offer before I arrive in Canada? Are companies reluctant to employ people on Working Holiday Visas, due to them only lasting a year? What is the maximum period I can work in one job? What is the best way of being sponsored? If anyone can help me with any of these questions I would be very grateful!!!

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chukki said:


> Hey Folks!!!
> 
> I am giving serious consideration to visiting Canada in 2013 on a Working Holiday Visa, and I was wondering if anyone can give me some tips and advice! I am 27 and I live in Northern Ireland, and I am employed in a large pharmaceutical company. I currently possess an Irish and British passport. Does anyone know which passport would be better to travel on to boost my chances of being approved, as I will originally be applying for a Working Holiday Visa, with a long term view to potential residency, if I get sponsored. With the Working Holiday Visa, do I have to have a job offer before I arrive in Canada? Are companies reluctant to employ people on Working Holiday Visas, due to them only lasting a year? What is the maximum period I can work in one job? What is the best way of being sponsored? If anyone can help me with any of these questions I would be very grateful!!!
> 
> Many Thanks!!!


Whichever passport you use is irrelevant.
No, you do not need a job offer.
Some companies will be as they will not see you as a long term investment. Notwithstanding, there are many thousands of such visas issued each year successfully.
There is no minimum/maximum term required for jobs while on a WHV.
You need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO.


----------



## Kopparberg (Apr 11, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Whichever passport you use is irrelevant.
> No, you do not need a job offer.
> Some companies will be as they will not see you as a long term investment. Notwithstanding, there are many thousands of such visas issued each year successfully.
> There is no minimum/maximum term required for jobs while on a WHV.
> You need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO.


Thanks very much Auld Yin for taking the time to answer my questions, your advice has been extremely helpful!!! Thanks again!!!


----------

